# Late NGD: super custom Ormsby Multiscale



## capoeiraesp (May 8, 2012)

This thread is long overdue so firstly, pics!



















































I'm about to board a flight so a full story of this amazing guitar's production will come later. 
Specs soon.


----------



## isispelican (May 8, 2012)

inspired by nollys vik duality?


----------



## vansinn (May 8, 2012)

Lovely build, Ormsby certainly knows his stuff


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Zado (May 8, 2012)

Astounding...that top seems to come out of my pc monitor to rape my eyes


----------



## Cremated (May 8, 2012)

That thing is gorgeous.


----------



## Empryrean (May 8, 2012)

I demand specs!!


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 8, 2012)

That is a beautiful work of art, and I'm sure it plays like a dream. Congrats!



I always  classy natural finishes


----------



## skeels (May 8, 2012)

Wow! What is that neck made of?


----------



## technomancer (May 8, 2012)

Nice top


----------



## Bommel (May 8, 2012)

looks beautiful


----------



## HattersGonnaHat (May 8, 2012)

Incredible top! It's like shifting sand...


----------



## capoeiraesp (May 8, 2012)

Cheers guys. It's a pretty special top that completely swayed me from doing another option. 

Just to clear things up with those noticing inspirations from Nolly's Vik. 
The headstock idea is actually a shape Ormsby had on the cards for a while and he threw it my way as an option last minute. Coincidentally I had been drooling over the way Nolly's heasstock paid respect to all the guitar's woods blending together. I had however been thinking of doing something less radical but similar wood overlays based upon a Parker headstock and Suhr. Full respect goes to Nolly and Vik though for their inspirational design. 

Onto the specs. 
The rear body wood is a delicious piece of black limba which was meant for another customers build but he decided he wanted swamp ash. Score one for me. 
The top is simply a curly ass piece of maple that Ormsby blew me away with. I had been playing with doing a wenge top or flat Macassar ebony top but this piece was too good to pass up. 
The neck is Indian rosewood. It was either this or wenge and in the end the Indian won out. This is because his blue DC he made also has an Indian rosewood neck which was my favourite neck I've ever played. 
The fretboard is ebony with my custom inlay based on my wedding and engagement rings. Ormsby was nice enough to surprise me with the flame maple binding and abalone side dots. 
The neck scale is 25.5" to 27" which is extremely comfortable to play. 
The control cover is a magnetized piece of Indian rosewood. I love that there are no bolts or screws interfering with the back. 

The experience?
Nothing short of amazing. Dude had it ready for my wedding even though it was only temporary due to hardware delays. Then because of delays in his specific bridge pieces he taught me how to do inlays and let me do the headstock overlay in his workshop. 

The guitar is a dream to play and worth every hard earned dollar. For a solid body electric it has a vibrant acoustic tone to it. Aesthetically, it is something to obsess over and has been photographed many times.
The combo of Ormsby nunchucker alnico 8 and old skool are incredibly versatile and extremely dynamic.
I cannot recommend his work enough. It's simply amazing.


----------



## JP Universe (May 9, 2012)

Man that's hot... beautiful guitar man


----------



## Philligan (May 9, 2012)

That top is perfect.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 9, 2012)

That looks gorgeous, congrats man!


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 9, 2012)

I like that headstock.


----------



## jon66 (May 9, 2012)

So tasty! Congrats on both the wedding and guitar!


----------



## capoeiraesp (May 9, 2012)

Thanks guys!
Here's how my wife's rings link to the inlay.


----------



## simonXsludge (May 9, 2012)

Nice guitar you got there!


----------



## Greatoliver (May 9, 2012)

That's a pretty damned amazing looking guitar!

The different orientations of the pups really make the multiscale stand out. Where is the perpendicular fret? Cos it looks like the upper frets have a large angle on them.

Also, is that partial scalloping?


----------



## no_dice (May 9, 2012)

That guitar is stunning. I would kill for a 7 or 8 like that.


----------



## skoatdestroy (May 9, 2012)

its so beautiful


----------



## theo (May 9, 2012)

I was wondering when we'd see this. Congrats! Looks stunning


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (May 9, 2012)

Greatoliver said:


> Where is the perpendicular fret? Cos it looks like the upper frets have a large angle on them.



It seems to be around the 7th or 8th fret.


----------



## Fiction (May 9, 2012)

Wow, that thing looks amazing.. I've checked out a few of Ormsbys stuff but that looks immense, I'll definitely have to play closer attention to him now


----------



## Nag (May 10, 2012)

Classy guitar there 

Something was bugging me about it but I guess it's just tht fanned fret sixes look kinda weird to me... but it's lovely


----------



## GenghisCoyne (May 10, 2012)

Is the fretboard angled down towards the treble side or am I imagining things?


----------



## mphsc (May 10, 2012)

Nice, very nice. Congrats.


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (May 10, 2012)

Great looking guitar!!


----------



## F0rte (May 10, 2012)

capoeiraesp said:


> Cheers guys. It's a pretty special top that completely swayed me from doing another option.
> 
> Just to clear things up with those noticing inspirations from Nolly's Vik.
> The headstock idea is actually a shape Ormsby had on the cards for a while and he threw it my way as an option last minute. Coincidentally I had been drooling over the way Nolly's heasstock paid respect to all the guitar's woods blending together. I had however been thinking of doing something less radical but similar wood overlays based upon a Parker headstock and Suhr. Full respect goes to Nolly and Vik though for their inspirational design.
> ...



Well, i'm spent.
Added him to the list of customs for my studio.
This guitar really is nothing short of amazing, the wood choice is incredible, and it seems the craftsmanship is nothing short of top notch. Not a single smudge on it from work or anything.
Looks absolutely incredible. Happy NGD, and congratulations on the wedding.
Would love to get my hands on this baby and try it


----------



## 2ManyShoes (May 10, 2012)




----------



## Erazoender (May 10, 2012)

Me fucking gusta :|


----------



## MetalBuddah (May 11, 2012)

Ormsby never ceases to amaze me, I love his work! Congrats on the NGD man!


----------



## capoeiraesp (May 12, 2012)

Just thought I'd share a bit on the overlay logo creation. 
It was most awesome spending a day in his workshop being taught how to make overlays. I say overlays because the inlaying of it is a lot more difficult and we were only laying it over the maple. 

We placed a decal over the materials being used to make it easier and accurate. 










All cut using a hand saw. Not sure of the technical term for it but a very thin but strong blade. 









Then It was just a case of taking the decal off and a quick check of how it could be placed. 





Then a good bit of filing the edges and rounding them a bit. Aluminum is great to work with and looks fantastic. 





And finally a good bit of polishing with some 1200 grit sand paper. 





Can't wait to do the guitar building course in January.


----------



## Prydogga (May 12, 2012)

That's without a doubt the best Ormsby I've ever seen. I bet it plays fantastically, and the wood combination looks perfect, that limba is to die for.  Congrats man!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 12, 2012)

Theres a fine line between inspired by and copying. At least australia has their own Ran now.


----------



## vansinn (May 12, 2012)

Absolutely lovely build. Ormsby knows his stuff 

I can't remember where/when I first saw this headstock design and those type of body carvings.
Now, I'm not a fan of copying, but who got there first? Ran, Vik, Ormsby or? idunno.. 
Hehe, what are we going to do about the headless designs: Look, someone copied that abrubtly cut of neck design. Nonono, the other model had an aluminum stringlock sticking out there


----------



## IB-studjent- (May 13, 2012)

vansinn said:


> Absolutely lovely build. Ormsby knows his stuff
> 
> I can't remember where/when I first saw this headstock design and those type of body carvings.
> Now, I'm not a fan of copying, but who got there first? Ran, Vik, Ormsby or? idunno..
> Hehe, what are we going to do about the headless designs: Look, someone copied that abrubtly cut of neck design. Nonono, the other model had an aluminum stringlock sticking out there



It's pretty much a styling rip-off of nolly's sig. I'm not trying to be a dick but it is a signature model. There are limits to how far "inspired" builds go, this one, although gorgeous, has surpassed the limit.


----------



## esp_eraser (Jul 2, 2012)

very nice. What was the total build time on this bad boy??


----------



## bhakan (Jul 2, 2012)

Looks amazing! Congratulations!

I don't think it is a ripoff of Nolly's. It has pretty similar woods, but I don't think that is enough to qualify it as a ripoff. By that logic, EBMM is ripping off Ibanez because they also have guitars with a basswood body, maple neck, and rosewood fingerboard. The headstock is definitely similar, but the body is a superstrat, not the duality shape, and the overall shape of the headstock isn't that similar to the ViK


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jul 2, 2012)

vansinn said:


> Absolutely lovely build. Ormsby knows his stuff
> 
> I can't remember where/when I first saw this headstock design and those type of body carvings.



What's unique about the carvings? Isn't it just "standard" carved top fare?

I don't think there's anything _too_ Vik-ey about this- The headstock shape is pretty nice, but it's nothing like any Vik headstock I ever saw. The only things that I'd say seems to be directly inspired by Vik are the wood combinations (and who could blame anyone for really liking the look of those woods together) and the two faces on the headstock (which Yamaha and several other big/small companies have made variations of in the past)


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 2, 2012)

How are you tuning that bad boy?


----------



## Imbrium998 (Jul 2, 2012)

Beautiful top indeed! That's tasty


----------



## jake7doyle (Jul 2, 2012)

that is one beautiful guitar


----------



## vinniemallet (Jul 2, 2012)

Love the top!


----------



## skeels (Jul 2, 2012)

Mmmm....

Magnets...


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks again guys. From initial deposit to wedding day (oct 2011) it was about 18 months but then it was delayed a bit more due to a CNC break down which produces the bridge pieces. It's currently setup in drop C with 10-52s and has perfectly balanced tension. 

I wish more people could play Ormsby's guitars. They're incredible machines and really take time for all the subtle aspects of tone, playability and construction to be appreciated. Needless to say, I'm doing a very 'special' version of his guitar building course in January that will be the first of its kind.  

I hope this is ok Mods - If you're keen on some competitions for free stuff, Ormsby is doing a giveaway on his Facebook soon for reaching 5000 followers. I dare say he'll give away some goods meant for guitars. 

More pics with a dslr! iPhone cameras are ok but don't do this guitar justice.


----------



## Mysticlamp (Jul 2, 2012)

i came


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 3, 2012)

IB-studjent- said:


> It's pretty much a styling rip-off of nolly's sig. I'm not trying to be a dick but it is a signature model. There are limits to how far "inspired" builds go, this one, although gorgeous, has surpassed the limit.


That headstock design has been used by Lag for at least 10 years...


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh man. That's a beautiful guitar.


----------



## canuck brian (Jul 4, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> That headstock design has been used by Lag for at least 10 years...



And Yamaha was doing it over 20 years ago too.

It's a great looking guitar - it's not like you're going to confuse this one for a Vik considering the Ormsby logo being so prominent. 

Great looking axe dude - Perry's work has been nothing short of amazing for years.


----------



## TankJon666 (Jul 4, 2012)

Ormsby make some wicked guitars!

Youtube has a whole series following the build of a guitar very similiar to this one.

The amount of work put into the headstock logo alone is incredible! As for the rest of the guitar well ....fap fap fap!


----------



## themike (Jul 4, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> That headstock design has been used by Lag for at least 10 years...



And Brian Moore







Great guitar man - its absolutely gorgeous. I love the top!


----------



## Jason Spell (Jul 4, 2012)

Fantastic-looking guitar.

One question - due to the extreme differences in pickup orientation, I'd imagine on the middle pickup selector setting that you'd get some radically different tones from one string to the next, due to differences in phasing. Is this your experience?


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jul 4, 2012)

In terms of different tones from pickup configurations and coil-tapping, yes, the guitar definitely produces some radically different tones but not from string to string. The multiscale setup and angling of the pickups compensate each other I guess. Sorry if this isn't a very clear description. I'll try and make a demo video some time soon of its clean tones.

pic overload!


----------



## JamesM (Jul 4, 2012)

IB-studjent- said:


> It's pretty much a styling rip-off of nolly's sig. I'm not trying to be a dick but it is a signature model. There are limits to how far "inspired" builds go, this one, although gorgeous, has surpassed the limit.



You need to do some homework.


----------



## Danukenator (Jul 5, 2012)

Again, we have a NGD with the "who-done-it-first" arguments. The irony this time is that the people who are starting it have it wrong themselves. 

What's next, people getting upset because it has an in-line headstock and that was Leo's idea?


----------



## Murdstone (Jul 5, 2012)

Is this a guitar?
I totally did guitars first. You'll be hearing from my lawyers.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Jul 20, 2012)

I love everything about that guitar! So gorgeous! congratulations man!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks a lot bro! I'm gonna be building the next one at Ormsby's guitar course in January. 
It will be the first time he's ever done a Multiscale course and this time I'm building a 7 string! Can't wait!


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow dude, that's awesome! You get to build your own multiscale 7 and learn from a fantastic luthier! 

Damn, there are so many great Australian luthiers, it's too bad exchange rates and shipping make it a bitch for me to have something built by one of them.


----------



## Brill (Jul 20, 2012)

man awesome guitar  Its cute that you got the inlay from your wifes ring... 
HNGD


----------



## mr_ormus777 (Jul 20, 2012)

Congrats man, Ormsby is a champion, his guitars are absolute masterpieces, and congrats on the wedding!!!


----------



## mr_ormus777 (Jul 20, 2012)

capoeiraesp said:


> And finally a good bit of polishing with some 1200 grit sand paper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm stinging to get some time off to do it as well, awesome guitar and Ormsby is a true artist!!!

Never mind the bollocks about copying designs from anyone else, there will always be clowns that try to tarnish beautiful things with BS!!!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks again guys. I'm not going to buy into the copying thing. I know my instrument and a lot of blood, sweat and tears went into it. 
Perry Ormsby is amazing at what he does and fantastic to work with. I would highly recommend taking part in his courses if you can. He is a great teacher who has taught me a lot about guitrs over the years. 
I will be calling upon your opinions for wood choices and designs soon!


----------



## Cappleton23 (Jul 20, 2012)

the curves on that top are pure sex


----------



## gogolXmogol (Sep 3, 2012)

fantastic beauty! congrats man!


----------



## jephjacques (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh, it has six strings? Good job, poser, ever hear of a guy called CHET ATKINS?

owned.

(just kidding that guitar rules forever)


----------



## patata (Dec 1, 2012)

If not the most beautiful,it's one of the most beautiful multiscales I've ever seen.Would love to have a 7string verison of it.How much was it?


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 1, 2012)

Edit; had already posted that


----------



## Alexis (Dec 2, 2012)

wow, stunning work by Ormsby but I think I couldn't handle this fan


----------



## capoeiraesp (Dec 2, 2012)

Dude if you could play it you'd definitely think otherwise about the fan. It's so easy to adapt to and long term much more comfortable.


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow how did I miss this one. Perry brought this up when i was there the other day,
very very nice!
Keep us posted when you spec out another!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks man. Spending time with Perry ay. You ordering a custom?
My next one will be in January via his guitar building course. It's his first one doing multiscales. I think there's a spot left


----------

